# TextEdit.app



## Rastko (Jul 27, 2017)

Greetings Earthlings,

I want to give GNUstep a try, but I'm missing TextEdit.app.

I tried to compiled the backbone project which includes the app, but it doesn't compile.
I've contacted build maintainer who helped me fixed an obvious problem but it still doesn't compile.
The app is available on most other Unix-like distros, and I love it.

I would like to be able to compile it from Apple sources as well, but they are configured in xcode.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex Selec Myczko (Jul 31, 2017)

Putting the output might be helpful, comrade. But really give this one a try: https://github.com/ericwa/TextEdit


----------



## Rastko (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's the output for the savannah backbone project:

./obj/Terminal.obj/TerminalParser_Linux.m.o: In function `_i_TerminalParser_Linux__processByte_':
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x1be3): undefined reference to `libiconv'
./obj/Terminal.obj/TerminalParser_Linux.m.o: In function `_i_TerminalParser_Linux__sendString_':
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x4362): undefined reference to `libiconv'
./obj/Terminal.obj/TerminalParser_Linux.m.o: In function `_i_TerminalParser_Linux__initWithTerminalScreen_width_height_':
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x49d1): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x4a23): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
./obj/Terminal.obj/TerminalParser_Linux.m.o: In function `_i_TerminalParser_Linux__dealloc':
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x4aa0): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
TerminalParser_Linux.m.text+0x4aba): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Instance/application.make:131: Terminal.app/./Terminal] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Instance/application.make:145: internal-app-run-compile-submake] Error 2
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Master/rules.make:311: Terminal.all.app.variables] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** [/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Master/application.make:38: internal-all] Error 2
gmake: *** [/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Master/serial-subdirectories.make:53: internal-all] Error 2

I have the apple sources, they seem identical to your github link. What's the difference?


----------

